# Looking for a dishcloth pattern



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I'm looking for a pattern. Seems simple enough but being a new knitter, I can't wrap my mind around the logistics of it. I'm hoping a knitter on here is familiar with this.

Someone told me about a knitted dishcloth pattern that incorporates 2 colors, one used as a border. The border is not added on when finished, but it's worked into the main body. With color A start on the diagonal cast on 2 sts. Color B is knitted for 5 stitches on the beginning and end of each row. I remember this person telling me that you needed to work with both ends of the skein.

Any ideas?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, you could do it that way ... you'd have to twist your yarns together to avoid making a gap where you change colours.

Honestly, I really like knitted on borders. They are really very easy! If you wanted an outer border in a different colour, I'd just knit the inside in whatever pattern you want, then for a plain garter stitch border, take two DPNs and cast on 5 stitches. Knit the first row, stopping after four stitches, then put the needle holding the next stitch to be knitted through the edge stitch of your completed square, and knit the two together (I usually knit them together through the back loop). Turn it over, knit back over the five stitches, and repeat, joining to the next stitch along the edge of your finished cloth. At the corners, you just join into the same stitch along the cloth edge two or three times so that you've got enough material in the border to 'make it around the turn'. It's way easier than it sounds, and MUCH less frustrating than dealing with two strands of yarn the whole time you are knitting. 

That's how I'd do it, maybe someone else can explain how to do it with both colours at once.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Have you done any of the 'bias' type dish cloths in a single color yet?

This is a good pattern for getting the hang of THAT. 
They are very easy. 

Grandmother's Favorite - Knit Pattern - Dishcloths Boutique

My searches on ravelry are not showing anything like your friends pattern w/ the 2 colors. Hmm.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Ah yes, the grandma washcloth! I think this little gem should be in every knitters repertoire. If you haven't ever knit one before, try this pattern using one color until you get the hang of it. After a few, you won't even have to hardly look at what your'e knitting. Good luck!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

I dont know anything about knitting. But, I just got some free crochet patterns for dish cloths off of the lions brand yarn site. They have a ton of free knitting and crochet patterns. That is usually where I look first, just because its so easy to search, and has photos of the projects.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

These three are very easy and very nice looking. I've used them when teaching knitting. Ravelry: Three Easy Wash Clothes pattern by Elizabeth Carls


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL I was coming to post that one too! It is my all time fave and I can do it and not have to pay such close attention to it!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Yes, I've knitted MANY of the Grandmother's diagonal dishcloths. So many that I could knit them with my eyes closed. I just wondered if someone had a pattern for one with a border. Thanks all.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

These aren't what you're looking for, but they are multicolor dishcloths (that I'm just dying to try!) and you might get a kick out of them:

On Ravelry

Ravelry: Playful Plaid Cloth pattern by Renee M
Ravelry: Ballband Dishcloth pattern by Pisgah Yarn & Dyeing Co., Inc.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Once you've mastered the basic granny dishcloth, this pattern keeps it a little more interesting. I like this one a lot.
You could do the edge or the centre square in a different colour if you fiddled with it a bit.

Ravelry: eLoomanator's Diagonal Knit Dishcloth pattern by Jana Trent


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

This is kinda what I had in mind, but I think this might be a bit beyond my skill right now. 

Ravelry: Framed Diagonal Dishcloth pattern by Jana Trent


----------

